# Know famous celebs swore Medical Marijuana for Health Reason



## 4thstreet1

Know which famous celebs swore Medical Marijuana for Health Reason

1. *Whoopi Goldberg* - The actress and host of The View has been open about the benefits of her using marijuana to deal with having glaucoma. 

2.* Tommy Chong *- The comedian has frequently stated that medical marijuana is a major reason that his prostate cancer is in remission. 

3. *Lady Gaga* -  In order to copeup with Hip Surgery, Gaga said that she used medical marijuana to manage her pain.

4. *Morgan Freeman* - Freeman says marijuana helps him deal with the serious nerve damage in his hand, as well as his fibromyalgia.


----------



## burnin1

*Melissa Etheridge*

To help with the effects of Chemo when she had breast cancer,gastrointestinal pain and depression.

*Oliver Stone*

For depression and to keep him human and to keep him from becoming a beast during two tours of duty in Vietnam.


*Michael J. Fox *

Fox is battling Parkinson&#8217;s Disease and he has also been using cannabis.

*Bob Marley *

This guy might be a strong supporter of marijuana use. However, a lot of people know that he also used marijuana not for recreational purposes but for medical and religious purposes.

*Montel Williams *

He is popular for hosting the long-running &#8220;The Montel Williams Show.&#8221; However a lot of people do not know that he is battling multiple sclerosis, an inflammatory disease that affects the brain and spinal cord. 

*Snoop Dogg *

This famous rapper says that he is using marijuana for his glaucoma. Some people believe that he is only using this as an excuse to use cannabis.


----------



## AmyWillson

I read somewhere that many celebrities use cannabis for beauty care too. I know that they have photoshoped their skin in the photos, but in paparazzi photos some of them have naturally beautiful skin, and the reason can be cannabis.


----------



## Cannapoop

Marijuana has mind-altering compounds that affect both your brain and body. It can be addictive, and it may be harmful to some people’s health. Cannabis plants may contain up to 40 percent CBD. CBD is thought to have anti-inflammatory effects on the central nervous system. This can translate to multiple benefits in the body. Still, there remains concern over the effects of THC in traditional marijuana. This is due to the fact that it can have stimulating or depressant effects in some people, which may lead to other side effects. Thus, when considering marijuana for any medical condition, your doctor will likely assess whether the anti-inflammatory benefits outweigh any psychological risks.


----------

